# FTC revises rules on platinum jewellery marketing



## jimdoc (Dec 21, 2010)

http://www.platinum.matthey.com/media-room/news-room/ftc-revises-rules-on-platinum-jewellery-marketing/800303993.html

http://www.jckonline.com/2010/12/20/ftc-disclose-platinum-percentages


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 21, 2010)

Interesting. So does this mean there will be a lengthy stamp on all Pt jewelry? I can just see it now. A ring that has been inscribed that reads "To my love... 75 percent platinum–25 percent copper"


----------

